# Cobra Install Complete



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok today i managed to finish the Cobra MAF upgrade today. installed 50lb msd injectors (after one had a bad o ring...and the car shot gas right at my face) jwt eprom upgrade, and cobra maf with custom intake. cleaned up some of the wiring. 
as of right now.. the car purrs like a kitten.. and happily hits 14psi.. with no problems at all  window problem no longer exists ( car would die when using windows) so far.. the "problem" most of you have known about.. hasn't happened....yet so we'll see how she does after a few days wit the new setup
i also had my TB done from b2Induction by jon.. (thanks wes) its well worth the money for the job he did. and my 200sx loves it.
i still gotta clean up under the hood.. well becuase wes said i needed too lol
but thanks for everyones help.. hopefully i can get back on the dyno soon.. and see how she runs


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Did he bore the TB or what? Couldn't you just mount the SR20 TB on there?

Also, did you get your fuel rail to fit yet?

And, on a side note, is it possible to run 444cc injectors instead of the MSD 50lb's without using the JGY Fuel Rail? The MSD's don't like 4 bar right?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, man glad to hear it! Post some pics once you get it cleaned up.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Did he bore the TB or what? Couldn't you just mount the SR20 TB on there?
> 
> Also, did you get your fuel rail to fit yet?
> 
> And, on a side note, is it possible to run 444cc injectors instead of the MSD 50lb's without using the JGY Fuel Rail? The MSD's don't like 4 bar right?



Yes he did or he wouldn't be running 50lbers. 

Why would you run 4 bar? The 50lbers can support approx. 350WHP @ 3 bar.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad to hear you got it running man! Keep us posted.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Wes: 4bar gives better fuel atomization.... I read it on sr20forums....

SuburaBlue200sx: Anyways, how did you get the fuel rail to work?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Wes: 4bar gives better fuel atomization.... I read it on sr20forums....
> 
> SuburaBlue200sx: Anyways, how did you get the fuel rail to work?


HAHA WRONG, it increases fuel pressure and will make your car run PIG RICH if the ECU is programmed for a 3 bar setup.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Wes: 4bar gives better fuel atomization.... I read it on sr20forums....
> 
> SuburaBlue200sx: Anyways, how did you get the fuel rail to work?


the fuel rail worked perfectly.. after i got the right one for my car lol (long story).... i just messed up on one of the injectors.. one of the o rings got damaged when i tried to install them on the wrong rail the sent.. but lucky i was able to get one at a local store. injectors installed and lined up perfectly. so nice and so clean.. even the injector wiring was easy. 
once i get it all cleaned up i'll post pics.. i want to make sure its running ok.. and that the problem i had before doesn't occur.. but i had her out all night tonight.. boosting at 14.. and she loved ever bit of it. the new TB is wonderful.. the idle feels better. honestly .. the whole car feels different.. maybe becuase it was never running right to begin with. coulda been a combo of different things. but all in all shes running nice..no hesitation.. boost nicely. just gotta fix my damn valve cover leak....gotta redo the fuel lines make it look nice.. cause im anal. but once its all clean i'll take some pics.
hmmm..now that thats done.. i dunno what to do next.. any ideas lol


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

pimpride said:


> Did he bore the TB or what? Couldn't you just mount the SR20 TB on there?
> 
> Also, did you get your fuel rail to fit yet?
> 
> And, on a side note, is it possible to run 444cc injectors instead of the MSD 50lb's without using the JGY Fuel Rail? The MSD's don't like 4 bar right?


yes he bored the TB about 4mm bigger.. and he replaced the throttle plate.. cleaned up the TB .. it looked like brand new. it was an amazing job and well worth the money i spent.. id highl recommend doin that


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Would it be the same just to bolt an SR20 TB on there?

The ECU would be tuned by JWT to support 4 bar.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Would it be the same just to bolt an SR20 TB on there?
> 
> The ECU would be tuned by JWT to support 4 bar.


On a B14 no you cannot just throw an SR20TB on there. 

Why? JWT actually does not like doing certain 4 bar setups, especially on MSD injectors. you are trying to re-invent the wheel here for NO REASON. We have two different setups proven to work at the stock 3 bar fuel pressure. The ONLY reason people switch to 4 bar is to try and get more HP potential out of the same fuel setup without changing injectors. If your injectors can already support more HP than you can make, what is the benefit?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I guess there is not a benefit.... I have a B13 so the SR20 should just bolt on? I can get one with TPS for $30 shipped, and it will be just as good as getting my stock one bored?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> I guess there is not a benefit.... I have a B13 so the SR20 should just bolt on? I can get one with TPS for $30 shipped, and it will be just as good as getting my stock one bored?



Again research this topic. it is not a straight bolt on. Research posts by davef as he has done this on a B13. Also you are taking someone else's topic WAAAY off topic with your own questions. Please stay on this topic or start another thread.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

YEAH!! this is about me here.. and all the pain i had to indure.. and all my struggles lol.. just messin.. .. listen to wes.. and what he says.. he is the GURU.. ive listened to him.. and have taken every opinion and idea hes had and i am glad that i did.. thanks again wes for all your help.. now hurry up and get the car together so i can seee what i can do next


----------

